# 2 years ago...



## DearPrudence

...débarquait un adorable membre, très actif, moins maintenant. Alors, non, il n'est pas mort, mais j'en profite pour lui ouvrir un fil pendant que j'en ai l'occasion 
Il se reconnaîtra 

xoxo

DP


----------



## ILT

DearPrudence said:


> ...débarquait un adorable membre, très actif, moins maintenant. Alors, non, il n'est pas mort, mais j'en profite pour lui ouvrir un fil pendant que j'en ai l'occasion
> Il se reconnaîtra
> 
> xoxo
> 
> DP


What she said


----------



## Gévy

Doit-on appeler ça un foriversaire ? En tout cas, petit, je suis ravie que tu aies eu l'idée de t'inscrire ici, car il y a des amitiés qui sont vraiment belles (même si tu nous as traitées de guenons parfois...) 

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Punky Zoé

Quelqu'un au profil à la 6-4-2 ?


----------



## mickaël

Joyeux foriversaire à lui ! 

PS : Psst, Gévy, ton avatar sans le blanc autour  (sauf si tu préfères comme c'est)


----------



## Nicomon

Profil à la 6-4-2, tiens donc... comme la date d'inscription. 

Joyeux foriversaire à toi, qui t'es reconnu !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

deux ans... pas plus ?????????
Il me semble l'avoir vu naître 
(Ah oui suis-je bête j'étais déjà là)

Mais il nous laisse tomber donc je suis fâchée et je ne dirai pas que je lui suis reconnaissante d'avoir été le premier à me péèmer de façon amicale: en un mot de m'avoir fait découvrir les PM et la convivialité de WR.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> [...] Il se reconnaîtra  [...]


Ouf ! On a eu peur qu'il se prenne pour quelqu'un d'autre ! 

Martine, et dire que je lui ai tout appris !  

Bisettes à celui qui se reconnaît encore (même sans épilation des mains ! ) et qui a le bon goût d'avoir l'avatar le plus original de tout WR !  (ceci dit en toute objectivité !)


----------



## Perhonorificus

J'y comprends rien, donc je vous laisse sur  cette image.


----------



## geve

Salut. 
J'avais faim. 
Il y a un gâteau sous les bougies ou bien ? (j'ai pas très envie de lapin en fait...)

Quand même, deux ans... deux ans de cet humour bien spécial ! Et le forum n'en est pas mort dans un hoquet ! Belle performance ! Je pense qu'on peut tous se féliciter.


----------



## LV4-26

J'aimerais bien qu'il existe un classement des membres par date d'inscription. Je me serais couché moins bête ce soir. 
Tant pis, je ne saurai pas.

EDIT: Ayé, j'ai trouvé 
Un peu grâce à ma sagacité légendaire.
Un peu parce que je me suis fait légèrement aider.

Maintenant que je sais qui c'est, je me joins bien volontiers à vous.


----------

